# Open source driver app



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

If we could get a community to develop an open source app, we could cut uber out and still get our clients to their destinations. And make twice as much money. Anyone have any connections that can help us out? 

Instead of starting a union let's develop our own app. Card processing is and payroll are all third party, so it can be done.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

http://taxi-hawk.com/?utm_source=go...MI57ivnbW62AIVzrjACh0MlAWuEAAYAyAAEgIlN_D_BwE

It is not that simple. Look at the whole picture it takes more than just an app.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

It is that simple we have 50k licensed insured drivers with medical exams. Who each own vehicles. We have a million worth of startup right there those are assets, now start a non profit and find a hungry app developer. Easy, let's not overcomplicate things. Uber doesnt earn 50%, so why give it tov them. We can offer better service and cheaper prices. We have a market advantage.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Drizzle said:


> ..better service and cheaper prices..


Are you for real?! Better service than what, who??? At cheaper prices? Let me guess, you are gonna call it.. F***MyRide.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

Right now uber charges the customer 60% more than the driver gets paid, we can bring that number down. We can pay drivers more an incentive to get better less pissed off drivers and charge less by cutting out the middle man. Are you people ******ed? It's pretty simple, cut out the guy making millions on top, pay everyone what they earn. Why would anyone want to work with uber? They take 60% of your money. Do you guys have low self esteem or something you like taking it in the ass from Uber? Bc that's what you are doing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Drizzle said:


> If we could get a community to develop an open source app, we could cut uber out and still get our clients to their destinations. And make twice as much money. Anyone have any connections that can help us out?
> 
> Instead of starting a union let's develop our own app. Card processing is and payroll are all third party, so it can be done.


It's not that simple...

Even "_*rideshare*_" insurance isn't sufficient to actually drive passengers. (it isn't... trust me it isn't) {NYC is the exception}

To have the proper insurance you need to drop $400+ per MONTH (yes at least $5,000 per year).

Once you have that you can begin thinking about driving customers... in some markets it's as simple as a $10 taxi sign and a free Google play app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ar.com.energy_tech.taxicontrol&hl=en
Free ap

https://www.vistaprint.com/designs/...01/19/2018+20:30:55&GPS=4781235499&GNF=0&rd=1
Roof sign

That's all you REALLY need...

Now a few thousand to develop a taxi dispatch app and distribute it...

The biggest issue is _*insurance*_ on every driver.

Then the only thing preventing you from making money is competing with uber/lyft and whoever else...


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Insurance is a steep hurdle but it could be managed. A per mile rate might be the answer. It could be negotiated with the insurance company and deducted form the rate to the driver.

Another hurdle is the law. Some states have erected barriers to entry. In Nevada, Uber bribed the right people, "For an applicant seeking authority to utilize more than 7,000 drivers within the first 24 months after a permit is granted, $500,000." 
https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NAC/NAC-706A.html

I wonder why Uber isn't self-insured. It would be more profit for them. James River isn't working for free. Uber has the resources. They have the risk data.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Uber isnt a transportation company. Nor are they an insurance company. They dont provide either. But they do provide an app.

Call up James River and see what they would charge a new TNC for rideshare coverage. That may provide answers whereas all we got here is guesses..


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Two times a negative number? Neither Uber nor Lyft are profitable.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Two times a negative number? Neither Uber nor Lyft are profitable.


hey beautiful.

are you an undercover spy for travis trying to extract intel from us drivers? if so, im a sucker for blue eyes and blonde hair. i'll rat out everyone in here for you.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> hey beautiful.
> 
> are you an undercover spy for travis trying to extract intel from us drivers? if so, im a sucker for blue eyes and blonde hair. i'll rat out everyone in here for you.


Hello there.
Unfortunately for you, I'm not a spy. Ratting out anyone to Mr.K will not win you any points here. You'd have to rat me out too.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Drizzle said:


> If we could get a community to develop an open source app, we could cut uber out and still get our clients to their destinations. And make twice as much money. Anyone have any connections that can help us out?
> 
> Instead of starting a union let's develop our own app. Card processing is and payroll are all third party, so it can be done.


Anything that takes away from Uber and Lyft I am totally onboard! The fact that its probably easier to start a new company than getting 1000 drivers to do a work stoppage for an hour. This is so telling as to what kind of financial or mental misfits are driving. It almost worth letting them stay at Uber.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Hello there.
> Unfortunately for you, I'm not a spy. Ratting out anyone to Mr.K will not win you any points here. You'd have to rat me out too.


i don't know. you using the word mister is kind of suspicious to me. not a smart thing to do. we drivers call him rat face because its face kinda look like a rat or travis. never mister anything.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> i don't know. you using the word mister is kind of suspicious to me. not a smart thing to do. we drivers call him rat face because its face kinda look like a rat or travis. never mister anything.


Duly noted.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Duly noted.


Be a good rideshare girl and say 'yes, sir' to me


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> Be a good rideshare girl and say 'yes, sir' to me


Yes, Sir.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Yes, Sir.


Good girl. I'm very proud of you


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Yes, Sir.


With your type of mannerism and respectfulness, you are going to make a man very lucky one day. This little sample made me felt proud of you



thatridesharegirl said:


> Yes, Sir.


hey darling

i gave you a bunch a nice compliments. end my night well and say 'yes, sir' and 'thank you, sir' to me. lift my mood and make me happy so i can prepare for next week's workweek.

okay, love?


----------



## Oliver Fischer (Jan 17, 2018)

I recommend you take a look at the article Methods to build a car app in the most correct way- Artjoker blog. It's really great!


----------



## Vladko11 (Jan 22, 2018)

Oliver Fischer said:


> I recommend you take a look at the article Methods to build a car app in the most correct way- Artjoker blog. It's really great!


Good blog


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Yes, Sir.


Hey, hey. Wanna Uber in Orlando?


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

We just need an app that allows Drivers in the area to communicate so we can gang rape uber & lyft like they do us with controlled surges and disruption of their service quality

Their biggest fear is properly the drivers organized collaboration


----------



## MasterOfWoke (Jan 25, 2018)

Munch Mania said:


> We just need an app that allows Drivers in the area to communicate so we can gang rape uber & lyft like they do us with controlled surges and disruption of their service quality
> 
> Their biggest fear is properly the drivers organized collaboration


lmao that's hilarious


----------



## Munch Mania (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm honestly considering making one. One that allows users to sign in anonymously and it'll show your position on the map like the pax app does but it won't tell you what the person's driver account username is. U can click the car on the map and start texting. I think it'll even the playing field big time .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Drizzle said:


> If we could get a community to develop an open source app, we could cut uber out and still get our clients to their destinations. And make twice as much money. Anyone have any connections that can help us out? Instead of starting a union let's develop our own app. Card processing is and payroll are all third party, so it can be done.


Good luck becoming a legal entity.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The biggest issue is _*insurance*_ on every driver.


Followed by marketing and customer acquisition.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The biggest issue is _*insurance*_ on every driver.
> 
> Then the only thing preventing you from making money is competing with uber/lyft and whoever else...





KD_LA said:


> Followed by marketing and customer acquisition.


That's kinda what I said.

But the insurance is the most expensive part of the operation by far.


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

http://rydengo.com

Drivers pay subscription plan of $20 dollars per month, or approximately 66¢ per day. Drivers keep 100% commission.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Followed by marketing and customer acquisition.


That may actually costs more than insurance overall .Just because you spent money on an app and insurance doesnt mean youll get ccustomers. You'll also have to compete with how many uber drivers there will be in any given city, the ability to travel anywhere in the world and get a ride using one app rather than this community app that may not have enough drivers in any given city vvisited. Once theynhit such a road block, they'll delete the app and go back to Uber unless youre at least 50% cheaper than pool.

Good luck


----------

